# Testosterone Replacement and Anabolic Steroids- Side Effect Management



## Arnold (Aug 15, 2011)

Testosterone Replacement and Anabolic Steroids- Side Effect Management – Interview With Dr. Michael Scally- Part 1 Dr Michael Scally is available for phone consultations to anyone who needs help with hormone replacement and side effect management. To contact him, email : mscally@hptaxis.com His book ???Anabolic Steroids ??? A Question of Muscle: Human Subject Abuses in [...]

*Read More...*


----------

